# Vendors for Asmodus



## M5000 (18/10/16)

I am interested in purchasing an item from Asmodus. I have arranged it with them, and they suggest that I use a local vendor who deals directly with Asmodus to assist me with Asmodus products, so I will purchase it from the local vendor as a special request order.

I know of a few vendors that deal with Asmodus, so if you are one of them and you are willing to assist with occasional rders for items not normally stocked, please PM me.

There will be no unreasonable expectations, you would just add an item to your next shipment and in this instance I have already made arrangements for it. 

I am based in Durban, so the closer the better. Thank you in advance


----------

